# Removing Steam Oil



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

As some of you know, I am still relatively new to the gauge 1 live steam world. The only engine I currently have is the Ruby. Now, I have gotten everything worked out with how I like to maintence the engine with the exception of steam oil. I have a very nice and easy way to put it in, but I have yet to find a good CLEAN way to take it out. 

Currently I am using a large suction ball to get it out and then squirt that into a bottle. The problem with this is the residual oil left in the suction ball ends up sepping out in my steam up kit case.

What are some good way to do this without causing such a mess?

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Norm Saley makes a syringe with a brass fitting on the end. Just bought one from him today in fact. You can also buy them from any accucraft dealer. Basically they can be used to withdraw the water from the steam oil. Once you feel some resistance you know you are getting more oil than water. You can leave the remainder oil in there for the next run. It won't hurt anything. Or, if you want, you can get all the oil that way.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Patrick,
As Jeremiah says, there is no reason to take the oil out.
It doesn't go 'bad' or anything.
Just remove the condensate and top up the oil before you run next time.
I use one of these to take out the water. Nothing to get stuck up with oil, you can see what is sucked up, the hole is small enough that it stops sucking when the oil is reached, and it's cheap!








As you can see, I just stick in a plastic bag and point it 'down' in my tool box so none leaks out into the tool box. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ChaoticRambo on 25 Feb 2011 05:37 PM 
Hey guys,

As some of you know, I am still relatively new to the gauge 1 live steam world. The only engine I currently have is the Ruby. Now, I have gotten everything worked out with how I like to maintence the engine with the exception of steam oil. I have a very nice and easy way to put it in, but I have yet to find a good CLEAN way to take it out. 

Currently I am using a large suction ball to get it out and then squirt that into a bottle. The problem with this is the residual oil left in the suction ball ends up sepping out in my steam up kit case.

What are some good way to do this without causing such a mess?

Thanks,

Patrick 



The residual oil should not be seeping out or the oil supply tank. I suspect that what is happening is the oil that has run through the cylinders and spit up the stack is collecting in the smoke box instead of getting all the way out the stack (to be splattered on the top of the engine and surrounding area durring a run).

I understand the desire to keep the carrying case looking clean and the only thing I can suggest is to put a plastic sheet under the engine (and up the sides) to keep the case clean. Maybe wrap the engine loosely with a rag, etc. 

My carrying case for my Mikes requires that I lower it into the case and I just drive the engine up on a rag that is long enough for the engine to fit on and wide enough that I can wrap the sides up around the engine and tender and pick the whole thing up with the rag. This allows me to lower it into the case, and pick it back out later and the rag absorbs most of the stray oil from the wheels and that which has collected on the engine from the smokebox, etc. I put the rag on the track and roll the engine off while I get it on the rails, then put the rag aside (so I don't set it on fire!) I do have to replace the rag every couple of years, but the old one just becomes a nice rag for polishing the boiler jacket.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Semper, I think you are misunderstanding Patrick. He is saying that the "mess" is from the suction ball he is using. He is sucking out the water/oil and it leaks out a bit from the suction ball.
"


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

So David, what the heck is that thing in the picture that you use to suck water up with? Looks really keen! Where do you get it?


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Don5, if you go to the Sunset Valley Railroad web site and click on accessories, you will find that Pete sells syringes for adding and removing steam oil. 

Rob Meadows 
Los Angeles


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Don5 on 25 Feb 2011 09:27 PM 
So David, what the heck is that thing in the picture that you use to suck water up with? Looks really keen! Where do you get it? 
Hi Don,
You should probably find them at your local hobby store, or craft store.
On eBay I found some like this:
*http://tinyurl.com/4w8b9pb*
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

You can find small plastic syringes without needles in Walmart and most any drug store. Just put a short piece of plastic hose on the end. They are about a buck fifty each.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks! Never have noticed them in a store before. Around here, if you attempt to buy "real" syringes, they frown and think you're a druggie or something. I have a diabetic cat - No problem getting insulin, but a real struggle to get a box of syringes. As far as my local hobby stores, I have only found one that has a pitifully small amount of G gauge stuff. And this being a major metropolitan area of 3.8 million at that! No interest around here, I guess. Ice fishing is another story...... You guys are so helpful - Thanks!


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

If you find a farm coop you can usually find all kinds of syringes. 
Regards, 
Gerald


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I was told that if you mention the reason for buying syringes is for veterinary purposes, they HAVE to sell them to you. Now, it would still be dishonest, so that would have to be up to you.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I always found that the problem with syringes of any sort was that the oil causes them to get 'stuck' up inside. 
I have lots of the old plastic ones where the seal and plunger have parted company. 
Maybe new ones are better, but I'll stick with what I use. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I replaced the plunger on my oil remover syringe with a piston and O-ring, having gotten weary of fishing for the rubber tip. 
I always remove the plungers from the water syringes before storing them for the same reason. 

Harvey C. 
SA1838


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Two things:

1st. Don't store a syringe with the plunger shoved all the way in. Always pull it back from all the way in; keep it only 1/4 to 1/3 of the way inserted.

2nd. If it gets stuck (which it will do if unmoved for an extended time), DO NOT attempt to pull it out! Start by putting some light machine oil (NOT WD-40!!!!, use something like sewing machine oil or 3-in-1, or even steam oil) all around the edge of the plunger on both the open end of the syringe and inside. It may be hard to get it IN the syringe but a small needle oiler will help. Let the fresh oil soak a few minutes and then push the plunger IN. By pushing it in, you do not risk pulling the rod out of the piston and you will distribute the fresh light oil on the sides of the syringe cylinder. If it is still very stiff and you fear pulling the rod out of the piston and you cannot push it in any further, get a 2nd syringe (works best if it is smaller than the stuck one) and attach it to the stuck one and use interior pressure push the stuck piston out.

I must say it one more time... DO NOT use WD-40! The propellant in the spray can may etch (or completely disolve) the syringe parts and the major liquid component of WD-40 that many people mistakenly use as a lubricant will evaporate after a couple of weeks and leave behind a tacky coating that not only repels water, but OIL too, and will make the plunger even harder to move the next time!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Go to the Hardware Store and in the Electrical Department find some Wire Nuts. These are the plactic things they use to join wires together. They come in all sizes and colors. They have threads on the inside. Some have a metal insert some are just plastic. Get one to fit on the end of your " Minature Turkey Baster"


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't store a syringe with the plunger shoved all the way in 
I have syringes that came with the steam engines (RH and Accu) and the plunger seal seems to disintegrate with steam oil! I take them apart, clean the plunger with a paper towel, then store them separately. 

I have a short piece of tube on the end of the syringe which reaches down into the depths of my lubricator. I suck out the water and leave the rest of the oil in.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 26 Feb 2011 04:32 PM 
Don't store a syringe with the plunger shoved all the way in
I have syringes that came with the steam engines (RH and Accu) and the plunger seal seems to disintegrate with steam oil! I take them apart, clean the plunger with a paper towel, then store them separately. 

I have a short piece of tube on the end of the syringe which reaches down into the depths of my lubricator. I suck out the water and leave the rest of the oil in. 
If the tip of the plunger is made of rubber or such material. The oil will distroy the tip. Oil and Rubber Like Oil and Water don't mix


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The oil will distroy the tip. 
Now you tell me ;-) Actually, it has survived for several years as I clean it after each use.


----------

